# GORGEOUS auburn hills, MI, pigeon needs a home.



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

a friend of mine in dexter michigan, found an ad for a rock dove/pigeon on kijiji, and she's worried that she'll become snake food! 
.
she 's a black and white splash, and utterly beautiful, really! somebody get her! i would, but.....well, heck i'm practically living in a loft myself right now, so......

Address: 2996 james rd, Auburn Hills, MI, 48326-2112 
Location: Detroit
Date Listed: Apr-16-09


I have one beautiful black and white pied pigeon with a purple and green collar (the pics don't do her justice-- her neck shimmers in a metalic purple and green). She will sit on a finger and allows you to pet her. With a bit of work she will make a very nice pet. I would keep her but she doesn't get along with my doves. There is a $20 re-homing fee. If you have any questions or are interested, please call or email --
Robin
248-790-8890


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*swift*

Dear Auntie Lizz, granda was going to take your little friend and had it all set for Suday to meet and pick her up. He just told me that Roben wrote and has somebody closer to her and really want's to take her. Robin said that she will get a good home if it is all right with me so Grandpa said yes. Grandpa said that I have enough friends anyway and that I should not worry about it.
Thanks for trying Auntie 
With love, your little fanny


----------

